# Books by Heretics, Arminians, and/or Women if Content is Orthodox



## danmpem (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a take-off of the other thread about worship music by "Heretics, Arminians, and/or Women OK if Content is Orthodox".

I have some friends who are Calvinists but like reading Brennan Manning and Henri Nowen - both Catholics. There are also some Calvinistic web sites who recommend Intro to the Bible books by Norman Geisler. What do ya'll think? Any other authors that apply to this kind of question?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 29, 2008)

When I was in college a few years back, I had a professor who said,

"Gentlemen, if you only read what you are in 100 percent agreement with, you'll do very little reading indeed." 

I don't think we need to be afraid to read these authors.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 29, 2008)

Ayn Rand. For one example.

I think of the First Things Magazine that can be helpful. And edifying too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2008)

Absolutely worth reading. I have appreciated a lot of critiques of modernity by postmodernists. They actually helped me abandon some of my own idolatrous modern constructs.


----------



## caddy (Mar 29, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> When I was in college a few years back, I had a professor who said,
> 
> "Gentlemen, if you only read what you are in 100 percent agreement with, you'll do very little reading indeed."
> 
> I don't think we need to be afraid to read these authors.


 
Agreed! I love Chesterton & Kreeft, both thoroughly Catholic.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2008)

caddy said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in college a few years back, I had a professor who said,
> ...



Absolutely. I love reading many Catholics. I have listened to all of Kreeft's lectures.
The Official Peter Kreeft Site

And am currently reading Henri de Lubac and Hans urs von Balthasar.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 30, 2008)

danmpem said:


> This is a take-off of the other thread about worship music by "Heretics, Arminians, and/or Women OK if Content is Orthodox".
> 
> I have some friends who are Calvinists but like reading Brennan Manning and Henri Nowen - both Catholics. There are also some Calvinistic web sites who recommend Intro to the Bible books by Norman Geisler. What do ya'll think? Any other authors that apply to this kind of question?


Basically I think the difference is that books, orthodox or not, aren't being used in the worship of God as those songs and hymns are being used in that capacity.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 30, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> And am currently reading Henri de Lubac and Hans urs von Balthasar.



What of de Lubac are you reading, and what do you think of it? I've always been intrigued by his volumes on medieval exegesis.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2008)

Philip A said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > And am currently reading Henri de Lubac and Hans urs von Balthasar.
> ...



_The Drama of Atheist Humanism_, but the medeival exegeses sound good too.


----------



## dswatts (Mar 30, 2008)

*absolutely read them...*

Nouwen is one of my favorites. Anyone in leadership should read In the Name of Jesus.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> When I was in college a few years back, I had a professor who said,
> 
> "Gentlemen, if you only read what you are in 100 percent agreement with, you'll do very little reading indeed."
> 
> I don't think we need to be afraid to read these authors.





And I agree with Grymir, First Things has some great articles. 

C.S. Lewis was an Arminian, and one of my favorite authors...


----------

